# Canning homemade BBQ sauce



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Rob ably a stupid question, but can I can BBQ sauce made from scratch? My girlfriend made some last night that was really good, so I figured I'd can it if I could. Also kind of off topic, but has anyone heard of anybody canning pickled radishes?


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't see why not. Sounds like a good idea. I think you could can almost everything.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

If you could can spaghetti sauce and salsa, seems you could also can bbq sauce.. canningusa tells you how to do it......I didn't know how to copy the address......






.......


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

neldarez said:



> If you could can spaghetti sauce and salsa, seems you could also can bbq sauce.. canningusa tells you how to do it......I didn't know how to copy the address......
> 
> .......


That's okay, I'll look there for further instructions, my main concern is the time in the water.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Cannin Pickled Radish's*

Accordin ta Penn States site, there ain't no approved USDA instructions fer cannin radish's.

However, ifin yall punch it inta google er such there be some recipes on cannin em. Guess it be like cannin butter an cheese, upta yall what risks ya wanna take. Personally, I don't really see no problem with it, but yall have ta make up yer own mind on it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I can a lot of different things... canning BBQ sauce is not one I've been willing to try. When I make it, I freeze the extra.


----------



## bonniejf2012 (Apr 6, 2012)

@ partdeux....But WHY would you NOT try BBQ sauce?? I have been wanting to do the same thing, especially since the one I BUY has gone up 25% in the past MONTH!!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

remember to can to the "highest ingredient" in the sauce. if acid is high enough then boiling water will be fine. I would can the same as for salsa. if you add meat or meat juice, then can by pressure.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Wouldn't bbq sauce be about the same as ketchup? Don't have time to look up the ingredients to match them up but I'd think they're similar.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

For me, a good BBQ sauce has way too many ingredients to safely determine it's acidity level. Just today, I was looking up a new recipe with all kinds of stuff in it, and it looks delish, but I have no idea how to can it.

Here's the link
http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/BBQ_sauces/kansas_city_classic_BBQ_sauce.html

This is the last and only goto source for smoking and BBQ!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

partdeux said:


> For me, a good BBQ sauce has way too many ingredients to safely determine it's acidity level.


I'd say the safest way at this point is to get a ph tester. You're going to want to get down to 4.4 to 4.6. I haven't looked but would think that ph test equipment used in making beer or wine would have equipment to get to that range.

Citric acid could be used _as I don't believe it adds taste like vinegar does when added to get the ph down._


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> I'd say the safest way at this point is to get a ph tester. You're going to want to get down to 4.4 to 4.6. I haven't looked but would think that ph test equipment used in making beer or wine would have equipment to get to that range.
> 
> Citric acid could be used _as I don't believe it adds taste like vinegar does when added to get the ph down._


Is there a reliable chart for PH level vs canning time/type?

{edit} This link would indicate testing at home is not recommended
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg0113464331140.html


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

There's tons of them. Here's a couple.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/general/ensuring_safe_canned_foods.html
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/general/images/img_1-9.html


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Would you water bath can the sauce due to the acidity?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> Would you water bath can the sauce due to the acidity?


That's what I would do if I was sure the PH is low enough. We did a lot of ketchup last year and I'm thinking bbq sauce can or should be easily made to that ph. IIRC, ketchup is 40 minutes but I'd need to check the book.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> That's what I would do if I was sure the PH is low enough. We did a lot of ketchup last year and I'm thinking bbq sauce can or should be easily made to that ph. IIRC, ketchup is 40 minutes but I'd need to check the book.


Awesome. Let me know. I'd LOVE to stock up on BBQ sauce and Worcestershire sauce. I dunno where I'd be without either.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

i have been told that some hybrid tomatoes do not have the high acid level needed to safely water bath them. that's why some tomato receipts have you add vinegar. if in doubt then pressure can. rather be safe than sorry. I have a plant ph tester that goes down to about 4 and up to about 9 might look in the plant section for one.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Since we are fairly new to canning we are making our BBQ sauce from store ought stuff, mainly ketchup, mustard, vinegar, etc. for now at least. The main ingredient there is ketchup, so I would think that the acidity level would be high enough to not pressure can with it. I did acquire the ball blue book now, really happy about that purchase. We will hopefully make from scratch next year when we have the funds and the garden for it.


----------



## bonniejf2012 (Apr 6, 2012)

I Would DEFINITELY Pressure Can It, So IMHO, ZoomZoom and stayingthegame, Ya'll are Probably Correct, Treat it like Tomatoes or the Highest Ingredient! I am NO EXPERT However, and JUST recently told that by the USDA Standards, "I", Shold Toss EVERYTHING I have canned thus Far and Start Over Following ONLY USDA Rules!! So, When it Comes to SAFETY, DON'T TRUST MY WORD!!!


----------

